# Red Slime Problem



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm having a horrible time dealing with my red slime algae growth. I've changed the water every 10 days since the tank has cycled (been about 2 months now) and over the last 5 days almost all of my live rock has started accumulating massive amounts of red slime. I know there is an easy way to get rid of it, maybe some sort of snail or crab, but I can't really figure out what would be the best for it. If anyone has any advice i'd be glad to hear it. Thank you


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

what lights are you running? how many hours?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

the easy way to get rid of red slime is to kill you lights for a few days until it dies off. Then resume and adjust light duration so the slime stays away.

It is also helpful to have macro algaes (in a refugium) to help consume nutrients. they will help prevent the slime from returning.

my .02


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. I'd recommend doing lights out for 3 or 4 days, and when you put your lights back on, keep them on for maybe 7 hours to start and then adjust as you figure out the proper light/dark schedule for your tank.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Have been running a 96 watt T5, recently cut it back to 48 when it started growing rapidly, I did a water change and it seemed to die off for a day, but then it came back twice as fast and twice as hard. The timer I have on my lights has recently been turning off and on when it pleases, I found this out when I woke up in the middle of the night to a very bright bedroom. They're scheduled to stay on for 12 hours at a time though


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you give us some specs on your tank, like all actuall test results, filtration, substrate, flow rate and what bulbs you are running and the age of them


----------



## semper_fish (Nov 12, 2009)

I used a product from the LFS called Chemi-Clean(I think) Just add the prescribed amount, remove any carbon filters from your system and wait 48 hours and then do a water change.. Worked well for me..


----------



## werner61 (Jan 24, 2009)

What changed when the red slime started? Did something die off and you were not aware of it? Usually the balance is out of wack, High phosphates, high nutrient levels, something for the RS to feed on. Macroalge helps. My cleaning crew died off due to a temp spike (broken heater) within weeks the RS started. It is amazing how important the whole ecosystem is. This is what makes this hobby so fun. Look at it as a challenge to remove and it will be less frustrating. Light has less importance than you think.


----------

